# New to snowboarding from CO



## Grandpa (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Cassie, welcome to a great sport and this forum.

I'm still learning myself but make sure to watch Snowolf's videos and check out the tips & tricks section. They really do help a lot. Just got back from Loveland myself and had a ball. My first time on a big hill. 

I actually grew up East of Denver, college in Greeley, worked all over the front range before moving to MN in '85.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Is Eldora just going to be included on the EPIC pass or the local vail pass as well? Anyway, Welcome to forums! 

Getting a friend, family or spouse to film you will help people analyze your riding, good for getting advice! It's worth the 200 bucks for that and the family memories!


----------



## Cassienova (Apr 2, 2013)

MarshallV82 said:


> Is Eldora just going to be included on the EPIC pass or the local vail pass as well? Anyway, Welcome to forums!
> 
> Getting a friend, family or spouse to film you will help people analyze your riding, good for getting advice! It's worth the 200 bucks for that and the family memories!


I did actually! My dad has a go pro and he recorded all of my first two days. Haven't had a chance to look at most of it yet. But I'm hoping it helps me out. 

I'm not sure if its included. At this point I can't afford the epic pass, I plan on getting the family pack of passes at eldora. I just need to find one other adult who wants a pass there. It's only 900 for 4 passes.. So 225 a piece. I can handle that.


----------



## Cassienova (Apr 2, 2013)

Grandpa said:


> Hi Cassie, welcome to a great sport and this forum.
> 
> I'm still learning myself but make sure to watch Snowolf's videos and check out the tips & tricks section. They really do help a lot. Just got back from Loveland myself and had a ball. My first time on a big hill.
> 
> I actually grew up East of Denver, college in Greeley, worked all over the front range before moving to MN in '85.


Thanks for the welcome! I lived in Greeley for a while.. I like Longmont much better. I'm excited to go to eldora.. My first two days were at lee canyon outside if Vegas, not the best snow. Actually it was very slushy. Can't wait for next season!


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome! Never been to Colorado in winter but I imagine its a great place to be if you fall in love with riding!
Are your boys snowboarding too or just skiing? At my home mountain passholders get a lot of perks like free demo days. If your mountain has offers like that you guys could switch it up one day...get your dad and boys on one plank and you can try out two for the day. That would be totally fun!
Anyway...enjoy yourself out there


----------



## Cassienova (Apr 2, 2013)

EastCoastChris said:


> Welcome! Never been to Colorado in winter but I imagine its a great place to be if you fall in love with riding!
> Are your boys snowboarding too or just skiing? At my home mountain passholders get a lot of perks like free demo days. If your mountain has offers like that you guys could switch it up one day...get your dad and boys on one plank and you can try out two for the day. That would be totally fun!
> Anyway...enjoy yourself out there


Both the boys snowboard. They have skied but they've been taking snowboarding lessons. Thanks for the welcome!


----------

